# How does a guy increase his sexa appeal?



## Jasper Yuuki (Feb 12, 2013)

dizzycactus said:


> If I was acting like a thug, and claiming thugs were most successful with girls, I would probably be more successful than I am lol.
> I'm not sure where that additional assumption comes from, that I am what I observe.


You sounded like you know those people well, so I assume that you are hanging out with them. The type of friends you spend time with influences your own behaviour.



dizzycactus said:


> I don't hang out with them. But they do tend to permeate society. You see them strutting along the streets with about 3 fawning girls following them lol.
> My friends and I party by watching a pokemon movie and having scones and tea XD
> Amuses me to be confused with thugs.


Just my two cents based on my own experience. (True story) I don't want to see another adolescent becoming a delinquent.

We're going off-topic, by the way. Feel free to continue the discussion in a message.


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

Jasper Yuuki said:


> You sounded like you know those people well, so I assume that you are hanging out with them. The type of friends you spend time with influences your own behaviour.


I'm an INTP. I piece together information, make mental models, run thought-simulations, couple with evolutionary psychology, consider indirect evidence, refine, repeat. I know the system well, not the people personally. 




> Just my two cents based on my own experience. (True story) I don't want to see another adolescent becoming a delinquent.


Not sure if I count as an adolescent anymore. But us virginal physics graduates certainly are known for becoming delinquents and thugs.


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

Jasper Yuuki said:


> You sounded like you know those people well, so I assume that you are hanging out with them. The type of friends you spend time with influences your own behaviour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also know you have motives beyond what you openly claim. I'm not an idiot.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Jasper Yuuki said:


> You sounded like you know those people well, so I assume that you are hanging out with them. The type of friends you spend time with influences your own behaviour.
> 
> Just my two cents based on my own experience. (True story) I don't want to see another adolescent becoming a delinquent.
> 
> We're going off-topic, by the way. Feel free to continue the discussion in a message.


Yes, sir. Sorry for disturbing!


----------



## Jasper Yuuki (Feb 12, 2013)

dizzycactus said:


> I'm an INTP. I piece together information, make mental models, run thought-simulations, couple with evolutionary psychology, consider indirect evidence, refine, repeat. I know the system well, not the people personally.
> 
> Not sure if I count as an adolescent anymore. But us virginal physics graduates certainly are known for becoming delinquents and thugs.





dizzycactus said:


> I also know you have motives beyond what you openly claim. I'm not an idiot.


Did I hurt your feelings? I'm sorry, and please leave the discussion as it is.


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

Jasper Yuuki said:


> Did I hurt your feelings?


I'm not sure if mild indignation is the same as having your feelings hurt.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Ask Barney Stinson for a copy of The Playbook.


----------



## Jasper Yuuki (Feb 12, 2013)

dizzycactus said:


> I'm not sure if mild indignation is the same as having your feelings hurt.


Nope, it's different.



dizzycactus said:


> I also know you have motives beyond what you openly claim. I'm not an idiot.


All right, all right. My bad!


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

dizzycactus said:


> Based on the guys that I know who do best with girls,
> be a bit dim, sexually suggestive, promiscuous, slightly threatening, loud, and swear a lot.
> It also helps if you randomly spit on the ground whilst walking places. Don't think it's so suitable for inside, though. I think it's a territory-marking thing.


Ok, I'm not siding anybody here. No offense to guys because I know not every guy is like that.
@_Jasper Yuuki_: Maybe you find his comment offensive because it generalizes men, but ain't that the truth for many cases? I wouldn't consider such people as 'thugs', but more along the lines of 'uncouth jerks'. To clear the doubt about this particular phrase in a light-hearted manner, watch the MV of Gentleman by PSY and tell me what you think.

I think PSY perfectly portrays what dizzycactus is describing (his character is a guy who's acting like a jerk and yet he still getting all the girls).


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

Athena Avril said:


> Ok, I'm not siding anybody here. No offense to guys because I know not every guy is like that.
> @_Jasper Yuuki_: Maybe you find the sentence offensive because it generalizes men, but ain't that the truth for most cases? I wouldn't consider such people as 'thugs', but more along the lines of 'uncouth jerks'. To clear the doubt about this particular phrase in a light-hearted manner, watch the MV of Gentleman by PSY and tell me what you think.
> 
> I think PSY perfectly portrays what dizzycactus is describing (guy acting as jerk and still getting all the girls).


Well, I wouldn't say it's really about actively treating people badly, more just posturing, intimidation, arrogance, etc. 

But that's ok because it's just because they're "confident" and "know what they want" lool

I think that video expresses how trends are going though, and how it happens. When most girls are only receptive to such an approach, other men start noticing, and gradually more and more guys emulate such behaviour, until most guys are assholes.


----------



## Jasper Yuuki (Feb 12, 2013)

Athena Avril said:


> Ok, I'm not siding anybody here. No offense to guys because I know not every guy is like that.
> @_Jasper Yuuki_: Maybe you find his comment offensive because it generalizes men, but ain't that the truth for many cases? I wouldn't consider such people as 'thugs', but more along the lines of 'uncouth jerks'. To clear the doubt about this particular phrase in a light-hearted manner, watch the MV of Gentleman by PSY and tell me what you think.
> 
> I think PSY perfectly portrays what dizzycactus is describing (his character is a guy who's acting like a jerk and yet he still getting all the girls).


Yes, I can't deny that some jerks are successful in getting many girls on their side, but why the generalization that most girls like uncouth jerks? Why imitate something just because it works?


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

dizzycactus said:


> Well, I wouldn't say it's really about actively treating people badly, more just posturing, intimidation, arrogance, etc.
> 
> But that's ok because it's just because they're "confident" and "know what they want" lool
> 
> I think that video expresses how trends are going though, and how it happens. When most girls are only receptive to such an approach, other men start noticing, and gradually more and more guys emulate such behaviour, until most guys are assholes.


That video exaggerates the behaviour, but you can see what I'm trying to say. *Shrugs* It's something that I will never be able to understand. I hope that clears the misunderstanding, though.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Jasper Yuuki said:


> Yes, I can't deny that some jerks are successful in getting many girls on their side, but why the generalization that most girls like uncouth jerks? Why imitate something just because it works?


It's actually based on his observations on people he know, and it would be inaccurate to assume that the sample represents the entire population of men. I doubt he's actually recommending anyone to behave this way (tongue-in-cheek comment), but you might have misinterpretated because it's posted on this thread, which appears to be an advice thread. Actually, this thread is meant to share experiences.

So he's not trying to give bad advice. Lots of things should be taken with a grain of salt, so don't take everything too seriously. There, the misunderstanding is cleared.


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

Moop said:


> Ask Barney Stinson for a copy of The Playbook.


(wait for them to suit up!)


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

Athena Avril said:


> It's actually based on his observations on people he know, and it would be inaccurate to assume that the sample represents the entire population of men. I doubt he's actually recommending anyone to behave this way (tongue-in-cheek comment), but you might have misinterpretated because it's posted on this thread, which appears to be an advice thread. Actually, this thread is meant to share experiences.
> 
> So he's not trying to give bad advice. Lots of things should be taken with a grain of salt, so don't take everything too seriously. There, the misunderstanding is cleared.


actually, I don't presume to make decisions for anyone, only to provide accurate information for others to decide for themselves. 
if you don't mind being a douche, and want sex, sure, go ahead. 
the downside is that you're now obliged to put on an act, and will never be loved for who you are. however, if you don't act like that, you'll probably get lonely unless you're lucky enough to find a girl that isn't turned off by you not being a douche. 
so, those are the options, the advantages and disadvantages of each.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

dizzycactus said:


> actually, I don't presume to make decisions for anyone, only to provide accurate information for others to decide for themselves.
> if you don't mind being a douche, and want sex, sure, go ahead.
> the downside is that you're now obliged to put on an act, and will never be loved for who you are. however, if you don't act like that, you'll probably get lonely unless you're lucky enough to find a girl that isn't turned off by you not being a douche.
> so, those are the options, the advantages and disadvantages of each.


I get tired of pretending to be someone that I'm not after a while, and I don't think that anybody can keep that pretense for a long time. I don't understand why there are girls who like jerks.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Athena Avril said:


> I don't understand why there are girls who like jerks.


Natural selection, survival of the fittest, evolutionary traits and stuff.. I guess.


----------



## Jasper Yuuki (Feb 12, 2013)

Athena Avril said:


> *I doubt he's actually recommending anyone to behave this way* (tongue-in-cheek comment), but you might have misinterpretated because it's posted on this thread, which appears to be an advice thread. *Actually, this thread is meant to share experiences.*


Why didn't either of you say that earlier... I thought he was seriously making that recommendation!


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

yet another intj said:


> Natural selection, survival of the fittest, evolutionary traits and stuff.. I guess.


I suppose so too.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Zubaz or Parachute Pants.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Stop brushing your teeth.

(My little sister told me she wanted to end up with a bad boy who never brushed his teeth. But then she's still young. Only time will tell if she ends up with a nice guy with nice teeth after all.)


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Confidence and Hygene,
First things someone see's,
And makes sure you get liked for the right reasons 

Best of luck!

Tried to put it as simply as possible!


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Wearing flip flops with socks.

The kind that branch between your big toe and the second toe. And the socks have to be pulled all the way up.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Wearing flip flops with socks.
> 
> The kind that branch between your big toe and the second toe. And the socks have to be pulled all the way up.


xDDDDD hahaha


----------



## Maru the Gingerhead (Apr 25, 2013)

Jasper Yuuki said:


> Yes, I can't deny that some jerks are successful in getting many girls on their side, but why the generalization that most girls like uncouth jerks? Why imitate something just because it works?


+dizzycactus +Athena Avril +Jasper Yuuki
Nothing you can do about it. If a girl finds you sexy, then she will be attracted to you. If not, she will not be attracted to you, no matter what you do. It's as simple as that. Don't fret about it, just keep looking for someone else if the attraction is not mutual.

That's about the simplest advice I can offer you guys.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Become outspoken about your opinions. Be confident and don't be afraid to express yourself.

or better yet 

BE YOURSELF!!!!!!!


----------



## Maru the Gingerhead (Apr 25, 2013)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Become outspoken about your opinions. Be confident and don't be afraid to express yourself.
> 
> or better yet
> 
> BE YOURSELF!!!!!!!


Yes! That is exactly what I am trying to say! Do you guys get it?


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Maru the Gingerhead said:


> +dizzycactus +Athena Avril +Jasper Yuuki
> Nothing you can do about it. If a girl finds you sexy, then she will be attracted to you. If not, she will not be attracted to you, no matter what you do. It's as simple as that. Don't fret about it, just keep looking for someone else if the attraction is not mutual.
> 
> That's about the simplest advice I can offer you guys.


Well said!
View attachment 69754


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

"Being yourself" is not a useful suggestion if "yourself" has extremely low sex appeal.


----------



## AnEmotionalArtist (Nov 9, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Basically you need to be a guy with an alcohol problem who has severe problems in his real life involving emotions and you should either cry/get really angry randomly, but also dress and behave in an attractive, alluring manner, then you'll be a real man.
> 
> You should order a double whisky with your meal, and hten when you drink that, order another, and if she has a problem then you know you need to back up.


Every single man that I have had sex with had taken this approach and it works great. One guy asked me if I wanted a drink and when I said yes, he poured it down my white shirt which exposed my breasts. He started smacking me and pinching my ass too. Guess who got lucky? HE DID!!! 

I'm pretty much a lesbian who's barely been with men, but it's hard to resist an approach like that. 

Keep up with that good advice.

Toodles


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

Be your own person, don't seem too interested in girls. Be very focused on yourself, have interests, just don't give a hoot what anyone thinks. You will attract the attention of all women. The majority of women will be attracted because they simply cannot handle it when a man doesn't pay attention to them. And the minority will think,"Now who is this? I think there is more to this guy than meets the eye." 

Many women say they love confidence, wealth and sex appeal but what they really want is _mystery_, which may conceal all three and even more.


----------



## thimble (Oct 6, 2010)

Money. The more the better.

I'm not kidding.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

lol I can't go through this whole thread, will someone PLEASE tell me how his date went?


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

phony said:


> lol I can't go through this whole thread, will someone PLEASE tell me how his date went?


I met up with up with her and didn't feel a whole lot for romantic connection. I think another really important question I have to answer honestly is "Do I really want a relationship?" I can be quite content on my own most of the time. And look at the fear around being rejected or trusting. Really finding out exactly what I want.


----------



## IAM (Jul 3, 2013)

I didn't mean to hijack your thread but I just wanted to send you the following message. I don't have enough posts to send you a "visitor message".

Thank you for your "thanks". I appreciate your user name. It shows me your (certain level of) understanding and wisdom of what life really is. 

Lucid living! Thanks!


----------



## IAM (Jul 3, 2013)

C-o-n-f-i-d-e-n-c-e!


----------



## The Shaktus (Apr 19, 2010)

"Always be yourself.... Unless you suck." 
-Joss Whedon


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

dat rapport


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Be the strongest version of yourself. This ranges from superficial things like dressing well and appropriately, taking care of your grooming, keeping your house reasonably clean and such. It also includes knowing yourself and presenting your personality in the best possible way, not changing it.


----------

